# YAY!!! Spring is close



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Well, I am bout done with the snow. Supposed to be in the 50's here thursday. Cant wait to fire up the lawn equipment


----------



## StathemLawncare (Sep 10, 2006)

Same here in missouri.Just put the plows up and got lawnmowers out and started going through them for things to fix. Going to do some spring cleanups next week if the weather guys are right about the 50's and low 60's.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I wanna start clean-ups soon, but the ground will be way too saturated for a while to begin the clean-ups. Then of course we all get to deal with the lovely spring rainy season


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Two words.

lawn site:waving:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I know, I know. I am on lawn site too, just dont surf it very much. Certain things just bother me on that site.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I hear ya,
"Certain things just bother me on that site"
Me too.


----------



## mike33 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Bobcatservice*



SnoFarmer;379481 said:


> Two words.
> 
> lawn site:waving:


What do you register under lawn site as?
mike


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Me, I just use the same name that is on here


----------



## Ole Tower (Jan 29, 2007)

*YAY!! Spring is CLOSE*

YA! your Right! here in the Northest WE just got Done Plowing late last Night & Today even Cloudy the Snows Melting real Good w/ Water running every where! the Suns Getting Higher & once the Nights don*t Freeze in a couple of Weeks the Snow will be Gone & Mud Season--I know I have some Sod to Repair & racking a few spots of Gravel back into the Driveway here & there & I will Buy a New small Push Mower this Spring--just in Case?--as Mine is getting Old & well You never know? I*M all Set in all the other Depts! so Bring ON the SPRING! Ole Tower


----------

